# UberFreight employee and no tip.



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

So I picked up an UberFreight employee yesterday. Drove him over 1 hour in traffic from out by Alliance Airport in Ft. Worth to Downtown Dallas. And of course no tip. I guess Uber even instill's the concept of no tip to there employee when using there own service.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> So I picked up an UberFreight employee yesterday. Drove him over 1 hour in traffic from out by Alliance Airport in Ft. Worth to Downtown Dallas. And of course no tip. I guess Uber even instill's the concept of no tip to there employee when using there own service.


I would imagine they get paid peanuts as well.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

bm1320 said:


> I would imagine they get paid peanuts as well.


No...that would be the elephants...

That they use...

The drivers get paid..

In wooden nickels...8>)

Rakos


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Probably didn’t pay for the ride either.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Was he an UberFREIGHT employee or contractor like us?


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

FXService said:


> Was he an UberFREIGHT employee or contractor like us?


Employee, he was basically a sales guy for UberFREIGHT trying to sell a company the use of it's services.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> No...that would be the elephants...
> 
> That they use...
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------

